# Has there ever been a con in the Washington DC area?



## ShadowEon (Jul 15, 2009)

I was just wondering,have there been any? Or is the closest thing anthrocon? There are anime conventions in my area but I was wondering if maybe there were/was furry ones too. =o


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 16, 2009)

Doesn't seem so, looking at this map.

But you're close enough to Anthrocon. And I'd say it's a pretty good thing.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 16, 2009)

There are no fur conventions in Virginia. That said I am scheming to find a good Anime convention in Virginia to storm with furries but...I have to go through and get some information and make sure certain channels are made.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 20, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> I was just wondering,have there been any? Or is the closest thing anthrocon? There are anime conventions in my area but I was wondering if maybe there were/was furry ones too. =o


The closest con to DC is actually FA: United, then Anthrocon. That said, I know of some furs in the DC area looking to group together and form a con. However, being in the DC area myself, I can tell you cost would probably be a major issue for a startup con. DC is just expensive as all get out. I don't think tourist season ever truly stops here.

That said, I know of some great hotels in the area. Having negotiated FAU3's hotel, I could probably make a few calls and see what it'd take to get the ball rolling. Maybe it's time I give those people a poke.


----------



## Stahi (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, there's KainCon but that's in someone's house.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 23, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> The closest con to DC is actually FA: United, then Anthrocon. That said, I know of some furs in the DC area looking to group together and form a con. However, being in the DC area myself, I can tell you cost would probably be a major issue for a startup con. DC is just expensive as all get out. I don't think tourist season ever truly stops here.
> 
> That said, I know of some great hotels in the area. Having negotiated FAU3's hotel, I could probably make a few calls and see what it'd take to get the ball rolling. Maybe it's time I give those people a poke.



I didn't know you lived in the area.  And yeah there are lots of tourists and the area in general isn't cheap. I live in northern VA,and if a con was ever created i'd have to wait until i'm 18 but yes maybe there is hope. If anime ones can exsist,maybe a furry one can too.X3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 23, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> I live in northern VA,and if a con was ever created i'd have to wait until i'm 18 but yes maybe there is hope.


 Hm? Were you aware most cons are minor-friendly? (Notarized permissions from legal tutors, and similar paperwork.)


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 23, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Hm? Were you aware most cons are minor-friendly? (Notarized permissions from legal tutors, and similar paperwork.)



Yes I do know that but my parent will probably not let me go to one alone until that age. :3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 23, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> Yes I do know that but my parent will probably not let me go to one alone until that age. :3


Then make sure to bring a few friends with you.


----------

